# IBS-C and the low FODMAP diet?



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone with IBS-C or chronic constipation has has any positive experiences with the low fodmap diet? I am 27 years old (female) and am in the process of being diagnosed with IBS-C. Up until recently my Dr has always maintained that I have slow colonic transit but over the past 12 months more and more IBS symptoms have started appearing, especially bloating and excessive and smelly gas.

I've done a bit of research about the low fodmap diet and have read that it can help with symptoms of IBS, but does it actually help with constipation? I am a bit confused because when you google 'constipation', many of the foods that are supposed to help with constipation are not advised for people with IBS.

Just wondering what others experiences are with the low fodmap diet and constipation.


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi, I've been following FODMAP for over 3 months now. I did find a significant improvement during the elimination diet phase but once I started food challenges/reintroducing suspect foods it flared up again and have had bouts of constipation. I am still working out what I can and can't eat and think that it may not totally resolve my digestive & other issues but will at least lessen the severity.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Simone

i have slow colonic transit as well as pelvic floor dysfunction and other problems as well.

i've been eating low fodmap for quite a number of years. in my experience, a low fodmap diet does reduce bloating and gas but no, it does not help with constipation per se. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools. these are the foods one often finds in diets recommended to help relieve constipation. so the whole thing is kind of tricky--a bit of a balancing act, figuring out what foods work best for you, which foods to keep, which to eliminate or reduce, etc. keeping a food diary is very helpful. good luck.


----------



## ice cream (Dec 30, 2013)

Same experiences as Annie here. I follow low fodmap for almost 2 years. It helps with bloating tremendously but I do need Linzess to help with the constipation...
Still worth it though!


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

As Annie said a food diary is helpful - everyone is different. Although I really haven't been diagnosed officially with a specific condition - my issue is not being able to 'go', severe enough where I've ended up in the hospital several times in the last year. I believe I also have slow colonic transit - based on that I've cut down significantly on fiber. I have seen improvements with much less discomfort, and possibly being able to go. I should mention I take Miralax daily which at this point is absolutely necessary. I find it tough to cut back on good fruits. It just seems weird and unnatural doing it - but if it's working then I'll adhere to the regiment. There are fruits low(er) in fiber.

Re: Fodmaps, I didn't follow the diet strictly or for very long, but didn't see much improvement with discomfort. Hard to say whether it helped with constipation since I've been taking Miralax.

As mentioned treatment is tricky. I believe we need to do our own homework and document how we react to various foods. Based on my document I see beans and rice, especially brown rice have been a factor around the time of becoming Impacted. Unfortunately we may find some foods we really like are causing the trouble, I love bean and rice burritos and vegetarian chili with the same ingredients. I thought by eating low fat/no fat, hardly any meat would mean I'd never have to worry about a situation like I have now. Ironically, I'm cutting down on fruits and vegetables and gradually adding some lean meats.


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

I have suffered with constipation my whole life (quite badly too). I have found the low FODMAP diet helps me a lot. If I slip up I will defiantly know about it. I now have a website dedicated to helping people with chronic constipation and how I have managed to alleviate the symptoms of my chronic constipation and have now released that constipation is a symptom of another problem like slow bowel transit, diet intolerance's, low serotonin levels and much more. I know manage my constipation through Resolor and diet, but I know if it wasn't for diet I would go straight back to constipation again.

I also find meat constipates me by slowing my digestion down a lot so I try to avoid it. Fish is OK for me though.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Interesting website. The meat I've added recently (a small amount) has been cold cuts. I still can't bring myself to but hamburger or other meats. For years I've been eating Morningstar Farms, Boca, and other meatless products. Good to hear fish seems to be ok, that's something I like and have been eating more of lately.

If I understand correctly Resolor isn't available in the U.S.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Steve--you're right. resolor is not available here in the usa.

the only way someone here can get it is if their doc is willing to write a script for it. then we can order it from a foreign online pharmacy that has it, like canandadrugs.com. you must have a script to get it from canada drugs. getting the script can be hard. i've tried. many doctors are, understandably, unwilling to write a script for a med that is not fda approved and comes from a foreign online pharm.

fingers crossed resolor becomes available in the usa soon....


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like I'm out of luck in more ways than one Annie - most information I see about the drug states it's for women! I do wonder, would it really have different results for men?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

we've had discussions about this sort of thing before.

Kathleen explains it all quite nicely in this thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/148989-finally-news-about-resolorprucalopride-in-the-usa/?hl=resolor

it doesn't necessarily mean the drug won't work for men.

same thing happened with zelnorm (back in the day) but there were men here on the board who got scripts for it anyway and it worked fine for them.

on another board i read, i've seen success stories from some men in the uk who take resolor.


----------

